

Apple Offers Extended Coverage for 2011-2013 MacBook Pros with Video Issues - epenn
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/19/apple-offers-extended-coverage-for-2011-2013-macbook-pros-with-video-issues/

======
wsha
Not sure what to make of this, but, when my MBP died (could not even boot), I
was so fed up with Apple that I bought a Lenovo...with Superfish on it. We'll
see how the repair goes. Maybe I'll be crawling back to OS X now (though I
wiped out the Lenovo installed Windows long ago). This move goes a long way
towards repairing the good will towards Apple that I had lost.

~~~
slantyyz
Funny, the exact thing happened to me. My 2011 MBP essentially bricked itself
before Xmas and I replaced it with a Lenovo. I happened to delete the
Superfish app as part of my normal crapware cleanup, but I didn't know about
the still-there Superfish certificate until today.

I'm glad Apple finally acknowledged the issue and decided to make everyone who
had the issue whole. I don't think I'll buy an Apple again though -- the
unibody was in my opinion, the perfect form factor for a laptop -- user
upgradeable RAM and HD but still a manageable size. Apple's new habit of
soldering everything had me planning my exit before my 2011 Macbook died.

~~~
wsha
I also discovered the Superfish app fairly quickly (I use NoScript in Firefox
and noticed best-deals-products.com being blocked everywhere). I decided to
reinstall Windows from Microsoft because I no longer trusted the Lenovo OEM
version. It was actually pretty straightforward to download the installer from
Microsoft [1] and the drivers from Lenovo (wireless didn't work until I
installed the driver so definitely don't do this without an ethernet
connection or a USB drive with the drivers). I generally followed this guide
[2] (it was written before Microsoft let you download the installer for free
so ignore the part about buying the media). This is easier to do when the
computer is still new and you haven't taken the time to set it up how you like
though....

[1]: [http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-reset-
re...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-
media) [2]: [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2012/12/flushi...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2012/12/flushing-the-crapware-a-guide-to-reinstalling-windows-8-on-
a-new-pc/)

